# Smoked pecans



## chewmeister (Mar 29, 2015)

With Easter coming up, the relatives requested some of my smoked pecans which they received at X-mas. Pretty simple to make. Made 1 1/2 pounds. Start by soaking them in a bowl of warm water with a Tbs of Kosher salt dissolved in it along with a tsp of maple flavoring for 1/2 hour. This helps to keep them from getting too dry along with adding some flavor. For the spices, used 1/2 cup sugar, 1 Tbs chili powder, 1 Tbs Ancho chili powder, 1 tsp cayenne, and 2 tsp cinnamon. Thanks for looking.

The spices used.













Smokednuts4.JPG



__ chewmeister
__ Mar 29, 2015






Drained the nuts and mixed in the spices.













Smokednuts5.JPG



__ chewmeister
__ Mar 29, 2015






Lighted a row of Hickory pellets.













Smokednuts8.JPG



__ chewmeister
__ Mar 29, 2015






Smoked them at 250 deg. for 3 1/2 hours until they start to get crispy, stirring every hour.













Smokednuts9.JPG



__ chewmeister
__ Mar 29, 2015






Finished product. Allowed them to cool and then bagged them up. Pretty tasty.













IMG_1251.JPG



__ chewmeister
__ Mar 29, 2015


----------



## b-one (Mar 29, 2015)

They look great,never smoked nuts surprised they take so long.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 29, 2015)

b-one said:


> They look great,never smoked nuts surprised they take so long.


Thanks. After you soak them, it takes awhile to get them to crisp up some and get a good smokey flavor.


----------

